

Ask HN: What do you guys think of SAP? - thewarrior

Inspite of being one of the most widely deployed platforms out there and a lot of enterprise software being written for it , you hardly get to see anything about it on HN.
======
ramon
It's a private technology stack. People here want to be able to see the source
code, if not then what're we going to talk about? No sales guys here. Best
Regards,

------
GFischer
I guess there must be a lot of opportunities in the SAP ecosystem (edit: or
replacing said ecosystem), but I haven't seen it myself and it's VERY closed,
there isn't even good reference material out there (and official training is
quite expensive).

Though I just Googled and it doesn't seem to be that bade anymore, I found
they lauched openSAP

[https://open.sap.com/](https://open.sap.com/)

though it doesn't seem to have any useful courses for beginners (I guess they
don't want to kill their partners' cash cow)

and an Udemy course

[https://www.udemy.com/learn-sap/](https://www.udemy.com/learn-sap/)

In my country learning SAP / ABAP is seen as a fast track to a good salary (if
you can find one of the limited job opportunities). I've been passed over for
a good opportunity for not knowing SAP basics.

------
lrondanini
Old and stale. A system build to trap big companies with deep pockets. It's a
super efficient business model and the system works but the vision behind the
platform is too much 1985, even today.

The way companies around the globe are making and managing business has
changed. Even big companies are (slowly) changing.

I believe time is ready for something new.

------
duby
There are some new things like HANA implemented and developed, but when I
worked with BOBJ it was package of several different apps that was acquired.

